

Study Says on East Coast Electric Cars Dirtier Than Gas Guzzlers - jgalt212
http://www.businessinsider.com/study-finds-driving-electric-car-on-east-coast-likely-leads-to-more-pollution-than-gas-guzzling-cars-2015-7

======
ZeroGravitas
Hard to tell at this scale but it seems to be suggesting the gas guzzlers are
pretty bad if you live near other people. Did the publish a stat on how many
people live in the areas rather than display it purely by geographical area?

------
jgalt212
I've always wondered how driving an electric car powered by a dirty coal or
diesel power plant (common in the Caribbean) could be cleaner than driving a
high efficiency internal combustion engine car.

~~~
greenyoda
Actually, the optimal solution in those areas might be a gas/electric hybrid,
where the batteries are recharged by regenerative braking.

